# Game #56: Lakers @ Celtics



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center>









Los Angeles Lakers (28-27, 3rd Pacific) 

@









Boston Celtics (29-28, 1st Atlantic) 

Wednesday, Mar. 2, 4:30pm
at Celtics
TV: KCAL, NBALP
Radio: KLAC-AM 570/KWKW-AM 1330









The Lakers are struggling right now, losing 3 straight, 2 of them winnable games.

*TV/Radio Broadcasts*
  
  
  


Los Angeles Lakers

*Probable Starting Lineup:*
<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="ATKINS, CHUCKY" TITLE="ATKINS, CHUCKY" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/lakers/ATKINS, CHUCKY.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="BRYANT, KOBE" TITLE="BRYANT, KOBE" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/lakers/BRYANT, KOBE.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="BUTLER, CARON" TITLE="BUTLER, CARON" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/lakers/BUTLER, CARON.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="ODOM, LAMAR" TITLE="ODOM, LAMAR" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/lakers/ODOM, LAMAR.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="MIHM, CHRIS" TITLE="MIHM, CHRIS" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/lakers/MIHM, CHRIS.jpg">
PG: Chucky Atkins
SG: Kobe Bryant
SF: Caron Butler
PF: Lamar Odom
C: Chris Mihm

*Key Reserves:*
<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="WALTON, LUKE" TITLE="WALTON, LUKE" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/lakers/WALTON, LUKE.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="GRANT, BRIAN" TITLE="GRANT, BRIAN" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/lakers/GRANT, BRIAN.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="JONES, JUMAINE" TITLE="JONES, JUMAINE" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/lakers/JONES, JUMAINE.jpg">
Luke Walton
Brian Grant
Jumaine Jones

Head Coach:
<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="HAMBLEN, FRANK" TITLE="HAMBLEN, FRANK" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/lakers/HAMBLEN, FRANK.jpg">
Frank Hamblen (4-8 .333 %)

Boston Celtics

*Probable Starting Lineup*
<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="WEST, DELONTE" TITLE="WEST, DELONTE" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/celtics/WEST, DELONTE.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="DAVIS, RICKY" TITLE="DAVIS, RICKY" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/celtics/DAVIS, RICKY.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="PIERCE, PAUL" TITLE="PIERCE, PAUL" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/celtics/PIERCE, PAUL.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="WALKER, ANTOINE" TITLE="WALKER, ANTOINE" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/hawks/WALKER, ANTOINE.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="LAFRENTZ, RAEF" TITLE="LAFRENTZ, RAEF" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/celtics/LAFRENTZ, RAEF.jpg">
G: Delonte West
G: Ricky Davis
F: Paul Pierce
F: Antoine Walker
F: Raef LaFrentz

*Key Reserves:*
<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="BLOUNT, MARK" TITLE="BLOUNT, MARK" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/celtics/BLOUNT, MARK.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="BANKS, MARCUS" TITLE="BANKS, MARCUS" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/celtics/BANKS, MARCUS.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="JEFFERSON, AL" TITLE="JEFFERSON, AL" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/celtics/JEFFERSON, AL.jpg">
Mark Blount
Marcus Banks
Al Jefferson

Head Coach:
<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="RIVERS, DOC" TITLE="RIVERS, DOC" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/celtics/RIVERS, DOC.jpg">
Doc Rivers (29-28 .509 %)

Last Meeting
Date: February 22, 2005
Score: LA Lakers 104, Boston 95
Summary: 
LOS ANGELES (AP) -- The storied rivalry between the Los Angeles Lakers and Boston Celtics has lost nearly all of it luster.

The names have changed, even the shot selections. No more skyhooks by Kareem Abdul-Jabbar. No more set shots by Bob Cousy. Time marches on, and it's back to square one for two teams that have combined for 30 NBA championships, 44 conference titles and 51 division championships since beginning their rivalry in 1948-49.

The Lakers won this one 104-95 Tuesday night, with Kobe Bryant and Lamar Odom each scoring 21 points and Chris Mihm adding 19 points and 15 rebounds to offset 25 points each by Paul Pierce and reserve guard Ricky Davis. 

This was the first meeting between the teams since the Lakers traded Gary Payton to the Celtics on Aug. 6 for Mihm, Chucky Atkins and Jumaine Jones. Rick Fox also went to Boston in the deal, but retired a month before the season opener.

Jones scored 14 points for the Lakers, and Luke Walton -- making his first start of the season with Caron Butler was at home with a stomach virus -- had nine points in 36 minutes and tied a career best with seven assists. Los Angeles grabbed 21 offensive rebounds, translating into 22 second-chance points.

``You can't beat a team when they get that many offensive rebounds,'' Payton said. ``We had control of the game for three quarters, and then all of a sudden they make a run and we panic. We shot long jump shots and turned the ball over, and then they got to run.'' 

*Injury Report:*
Boston Celtics - 
Tony Allen (sprained right ankle)

Lakers - 
G Tony Bobbitt (ankle) 
C Vlade Divac (back) 
F Devean George (ankle)

Boston Celtics Forum Game Thread
</center>


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

We have no hope in hell of winning this game. We were 28-24 with our first 3-game streak, now we'll be 28-28 with a 4-game losing streak. :sad:


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Celtics have a couple of explosive scorers, but it's still a very winnable game. Maybe Mihm will actually show up against his old team.

On a side note, I've been very impressed by Al Jefferson. I think he is going to be a very good player.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Please Win. :gopray:


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Lynx said:


> Please Win. :gopray:


FLIP, FLIP, FLIP, FLIP GAME OVER


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Just looking at the starters makes me think we have no chance in hell...

Still, if
a) Kobe scores +40pts;
or
b) Kobe has a triple double
we still have a chance...


PLEASE, GOD, NOT TO THE CELTICS!!!! :curse:


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

Lynx said:


> Please Win. :gopray:




Cheers to that :cheers:


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Lakerman33 said:


> Cheers to that :cheers:


heyyyy...wait for me

(brings duel glasses)
:cheers:


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

SoCalfan21 said:


> heyyyy...wait for me
> 
> (brings duel glasses)
> :cheers:


WOW im already drunk :clap:


----------



## Al Jefferson (Nov 20, 2003)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> On a side note, I've been very impressed by Al Jefferson. I think he is going to be a very good player.


Big Al will be a dominate player in the NBA. Watch and see =) 
Good Luck with the game tonight guys.

Take this one home Boston !

** Fear The Pierce **


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

PauloCatarino said:


> Just looking at the starters makes me think we have no chance in hell...
> 
> Still, if
> a) Kobe scores +40pts;
> ...


Just curious, what is the Lakers record when Kobe scores 40+? They are 1-3 this year when he gets a triple double this year, aren't they?

Damian Necro, chill. You guys have beaten us 4 in a row, and the Lakers view this game as a must win. They'll be desperate.

This should be a good one.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Kobe off to a good start. 3/3 FG, with a block :greatjob:


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Odom crashing the boards. 

Already game and team high 5 boards for him. Come on! :banana:


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

ROTFL...Mihm for 3 :biggrin:


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

the starting backcourt has 28 out of the team's 35 points...


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Man, those stupid game scoreboards are screwed up every time. I knew Chris can't knock trey. :curse: 

Hell, I was delighted for nothing. 

Anyhow, we have been up on Boston for most of the game but Celtics managed to keep the game close.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

This team is ****ing worthless. It's the same damn story every game. I'm sick of it. It's even worse having to listen to the Celtics announcers.

Another disgusting effort tonight. and it'll probably end the same way the other two games did. I am appauled at how this team throws away 5, 6, 8 point leads in a matter of seconds.

No defense, no hustle, no fluid offense, just crap, crap, crap. Frank Hamblen must just be a God awful coach.

I have gotten to the point where I no longer care whether Minny or Denver wins or not because we have no hope in hell of making the playoffs either way.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

"Must just be"?

He is. There's a reason Frank is 4-8 and some of that has to do with ****ty coaching aswell as poor play!


----------



## daniel80111 (Dec 29, 2004)

Chris Mihm in foul trouble very early...whats new?


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

It is such BS the way League Pass blacks out the games and makes me watch KCAL's tape dealy.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

daniel80111 said:


> Chris Mihm in foul trouble very early...whats new?


He's finally on the board...thanks to charity line. :evil:


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

whats up with kobe. in the last few games it seems like kobe disapears and doesnt touch the ball for 3 or 4 mins in a row.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

We are pissing this game away.... :no:


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

up 2 goin into the 4th


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

End of 3rd Qtr!

On JJ's trey, Lakeshow up by 2.

Come on! :gopray:


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Terrible Brown. :curse:


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

:curse:


Lynx said:


> Terrible Brown. :curse:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

This is such a load of bull. We're getting hit to the ground on every play and the refs are never calling any fouls.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

And more evidence that Frank Hamblen is a retard: he started the 4th Q with Brown, Jones, Walton, Cook and Grant. Third game in a row we've led in the final quarter and ended up losing.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Oh well.. Still a chance for a W.. I'm not counting on it though.. 

92-92 with 4:16 to go


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Mihm getting schooled late.. Atkins has taken over, Thank god!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

BOX OUT!!!! :curse:

Odom cant guard Walker then gets an offensive foul. :curse:

Celtics up 2 with 2:10 left :angel:


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Lakers backcourt has scored 50 pts! :rock:


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Lakers this year love the close games


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Wow, this really is exactly like the last two games.

A bad call there on Odom. He got smacked on the arm, which was ignored, then they called him for a charge. Bull...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

KennethTo said:


> Lakers this year love the close games


They also seem to love losing them.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Celtics ball up 100-97 with 1:06 to go..
Pierce layup off the glass.. 102-97 Celtics.. 46.1 to go..


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Atkins layup.. 102-99 Celtics
Butler gives idiotic foul.. 5th foul.. :28 left..
Pierce ft good.. 103-99 Celtics
Pierce ft good.. 104-99 Celtics
Lakers Timeout..

Say Hello .500!


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

only way laker wins is if walker jacks up a 3 on every possession


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

OMG, is Butler an idiot or what?

Second straight game any chance of a win has been eliminated because of a stupid foul. What the **** did he foul him for?! MORON!!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Atkins layup.. 104-101..
Kobe fouls Davis.. :17.8 left.. 
Davis ft missed.. 104-101
Davis ft missed.. 104-101.. 
Kobe missed 3 by a mile at the buzzer..
Kobe finishes 4th quarter an awesome 0 for 6
Game..

Lakers now .500


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Good God Kobe. Pass the damn ball to Chucky!!!!!!!!!!

How long had it been since Kobe made a shot?! Horrible. I can't believe how much this team chokes.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)




----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Advice to anyone watching the tape delay...save yourself another hard loss and turn off the TV right now.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

LMFAO.. Golden State winning at Minnesota 90-79 with 2:48 left :rofl:


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Another L. 

F! F! F!... :curse:


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Do we really want to barely make the playoffs only to get owned by the spurs in the 1st round.

Oh well, I still think Lakers will make it as long as Denver doesn't play well.

Twolves are no threat.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

That was the worst roadtrip in franchise history. There's no way we could have had 3 losses in a row like that before.

This team is clearly worse than any of us really thought they were. And where the hell was Odom? He just decided not to shoot the ball whenever he touched it? 

Thanks a lot Jack Haley. :curse:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

So now were blaming Jack Haley for all these losses? Simply amazing


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Brian34Cook said:


> LMFAO.. Golden State winning at Minnesota 90-79 with 2:48 left :rofl:


Yep caught that. The Wolves are as bad as we are.

35 wins might do it. J/K

As for this game. oh man. 

I wouldn't have thought that Atkins would be Kobe's 2nd fiddle. Never crossed my mind that it would have worked out like that. 

Kobe just looked tired late. Nothing left in the 4th. 

But where the hell is Odom and Mihm. I mean they are 50/50 now . Don't know game to game which guy is gonna show up. 

man this is getting uglier by the game.

Butler is flat out terrible, his defense is borderline bad. 

But hey we are a .500 team anyway.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Brian34Cook said:


> So now were blaming Jack Haley for all these losses? Simply amazing


LOL, seriously.

Haley isnt the one out there on the floor looking like crap on the defensive end. Hell, why dont we just start him at PF?


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Damian Necronamous said:


> That was the worst roadtrip in franchise history. There's no way we could have had 3 losses in a row like that before.
> 
> This team is clearly worse than any of us really thought they were. And where the hell was Odom? He just decided not to shoot the ball whenever he touched it?
> 
> Thanks a lot Jack Haley. :curse:


How did you watch the game?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

he has league pass and a very nice TV to go with it


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Cris said:


> he has league pass and a very nice TV to go with it


I have League Pass whenever DirecTV feels like being nice. :biggrin: and I dont mean the free preview.


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

Guys not a bad game, neither team played all that well.

I have to ask you: What the F is up with your uni's?? I thought the Lakers wore Purple and Gold?? It looked like we were playing Denver tonight :whoknows:


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Tough game, and now Kobe's hurt again. Not good at all.


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

Locke said:


> Kobe's hurt again.



How did it happen?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Fracture said:


> How did it happen?


Supposedly he reinjured the ankle, but no word if it's a different type of ankle injury or the same one he injured in the Cavs game.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Dallas—Indiana--L.A. [email protected] [email protected] Charlotte

lakers could take 4 outta these 5 if they really play like a team and play some D


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Chucky hit some some clutch shots toward the end. I don't know what the hell that was Kobe threw up at the end though. It was bad enough he had a hand in his face but he was also 2 feet behind the arc. :nonono: Anyway, the game shouldn't even have to come down to the last second every game. The D has to pick up. If not, meet your newest Laker, Andy Bogut.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Cris said:


> he has league pass and a very nice TV to go with it


Man am I jealous because I have league pass and they never let me watch the Lakers and Clippers.


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

Locke said:


> Chucky hit some some clutch shots toward the end. I don't know what the hell that was Kobe threw up at the end though. It was bad enough he had a hand in his face but he was also 2 feet behind the arc. :nonono: Anyway, the game shouldn't even have to come down to the last second every game. The D has to pick up. If not, meet your newest Laker, Andy Bogut.



Yea Man every loss just ruins my day


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

so once again who are we going to pick at #12

only think i hate is that this guy is going to be happy


----------



## Keith Closs (May 13, 2003)

HallOfFamer said:


> I have League Pass whenever DirecTV feels like being nice. :biggrin: and I dont mean the free preview.


correct me if im wrogn ddint direct tv stop be9ng "nice" for awhile?

did that nice card come back?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I'm curious, would you rather have Kobe concentrate fully on conditioning work in the offseason rather than bulking up?


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

-D! said:


> I'm curious, would you rather have Kobe concentrate fully on conditioning work in the offseason rather than bulking up?


I'd rather have him work on his game, particularly his mid-range jumper. He's become a feast or famine type player as of late. Everything is a deep jumper or a drive to the basket. There's no in-between game like there used to be. That MJ fadeaway shot that he had mastered is gone. I think he needs to work on getting that shot back. **** the 3pt shot. He never shot it well before and he still doesn't shoot it well. Get back to the basics.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Keith Closs said:


> correct me if im wrogn ddint direct tv stop be9ng "nice" for awhile?
> 
> did that nice card come back?


The nice card isnt public yet. :angel:


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

Put yourself in Kobe's shoes.

He receives hate from everybody. 

Even ESPN was puttin him on blaze and seein if they'll ever "get over" hatin him.

He would just love to hit one of these shots and silence the media, but every buzzer shot he forces up and misses, the bigger hole he gets himself into.

But no doubt it was a stupid play... he didnt give it up to a WIDE OPEN Cook or a PRETTY OPEN Chucky Atkins...

Those guys are 3-point shooters (Well maybe not bcook lately) and thats their specialty...

Share the spotlight, Kobe.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

onelakerfan said:


> so once again who are we going to pick at #12
> 
> only think i hate is that this guy is going to be happy


:rotf: funniest thing I've seen in a while


----------



## Keith Closs (May 13, 2003)

HallOfFamer said:


> The nice card isnt public yet. :angel:


u have any info on where to get the nice card?


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Like pinball said kobe is trying to be like Tmac too much jacking up 3's with occasional drives to the basket.

He has to go back to the drive to basket and mid range fadeaway Kobe.


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

Id rather have kobe explode in the 4th than the 1st


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Lakerman33 said:


> Id rather have kobe explode in the 4th than the 1st


The problem is that we don't have Shaq to dominate early anymore so Kobe has to score early or else the game will be over before the 4th quarter even starts. I think some people are underestimating Shaq's value when discussing Kobe's struggles in the fourth quarter. Shaq made his job so much easier by dominating early. Kobe could create and play solid defense for 3 quarters. Then, in the fourth he'd have enough energy left to explode. The fourth quarter explosions haven't come this year because Kobe doesn't have any energy left when that time comes.


----------



## Al Jefferson (Nov 20, 2003)

What's up with this board ? 
Guess some guys have given up on their team and decided to make this a DirecTv forum lol .... Give it up and buy League Pass.. I get EVERY NBA game that's telivised. 

Nice game you guys played us last night.
Chucky really scared me late in the 4th.
Just glad Paul stepped it up.

I'm curious.. What do you guys think of Al Jefferson ?


PdP


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

PhearDaPierce said:


> What's up with this board ?
> Guess some guys have given up on their team and decided to make this a DirecTv forum lol .... Give it up and buy League Pass.. I get EVERY NBA game that's telivised.
> 
> Nice game you guys played us last night.
> ...


 He is going to be a player. He already is a player. I just wish he would have spent one season with my Razorbacks. Just one


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Jefferson is a player and Ainge should be given lots of credit for drafting like a god this past summer. Allen, West, and Jefferson? Boy, what a draft for the Celtics.


----------

